# Humidity for waxed cheeses?



## paintpony (Jan 5, 2013)

Please remind me, do waxed cheeses need high humidity during aging?

Thanks!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

http://artisancheesemakingathome.com/cheesemaking-ripening.html

depends on what type you are making. If it gets too dry, the wax will dry and may crack, allowing bacteria to enter. Hope the link above may help.


----------



## paintpony (Jan 5, 2013)

That link didn't really say anything about waxed cheeses. I appreciate the help.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

When I made some cheddar from goat milk, I let it sit about 3 days, then waxed it. I stored it in the bottom produce drawer of my frig for 3 months. It was wonderful stuff! I did not need any extra humidity this way. Ideally, waxing should seal it, not allowing (or needing) "extra" humidity to enter the cheese. It's very humid in Tn anyway, so has never been an issue for me. It might be, if you lived in an arid clime. I think cheese only needs high humidity if it's a "rind" type of cheese. I did turn mine over a couple times a week though, while aging it.


----------



## paintpony (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks! I did let my cheddar sit out for 3 days, and then waxed it. I have a mini fridge I'm using and a temp control to keep it at 50 degrees. But, couldn't remember about the humidity. I'm turning it every day.


----------

